# What is this creature interupting my Steelhead fishing this morning?



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Is this a Goby? Never in my life caught one.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I can’t believe I’m the first to tell you you have a black Croppie


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe it is

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

LOL Fierce little devils them Black Crappie shape shifters


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes goby


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

SMALLMOUTH BAIT!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

About the best smallmouth bait you can find just not allowed to use them lol


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

1basshunter said:


> I can’t believe I’m the first to tell you you have a black Croppie


Your killing me smalls!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

loomis82 said:


> About the best smallmouth bait you can find just not allowed to use them lol


Gobies feed smallies


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You got that right. Smallies are getting big in Lake Erie



loomis82 said:


> About the best smallmouth bait you can find just not allowed to use them lol


Yep, and I'm sure the idea above has something to do with that.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> I can’t believe I’m the first to tell you you have a black Croppie


gobie


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

1basshunter said:


> I can’t believe I’m the first to tell you you have a black Croppie


What’s the black crappie joke all about? I’ve seen it several times and have caught on that it’s a joke but just curious about background.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

mn4 said:


> What’s the black crappie joke all about? I’ve seen it several times and have caught on that it’s a joke but just curious about background.


A lot of fish people need identified, and as a running joke we them a black crappie me


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I was going to say Darter, then I looked up the difference. I guess there is a Goby Darter. Who knew


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

loomis82 said:


> About the best smallmouth bait you can find just not allowed to use them lol


Honest Officer, the goby bit my hook and the smallmouth then proceeded to eat the goby.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

1basshunter said:


> A lot of fish people need identified, and as a running joke we them a black crappie me


🤪🤣


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

loomis82 said:


> About the best smallmouth bait you can find just not allowed to use them lol



I believe the correct information here is your not allowed to have them in a bait bucket or live well

as far as using one you caught and leaving on your line,have at it


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Is this a Goby? Never in my life caught one.
> View attachment 500447
> 
> 
> View attachment 500444


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

It’s a Sculpin, steelhead eat these guys


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

How to Tell a Sculpin From a Goby


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice link Sonder. Very helpful.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

A Dave Whitlock special , the Sculpin fly. RIP Mr. Whitlock.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Am I the only one tired of the whole “black crappie” thing? I mean really, I graduated grade school a long time ago. Someone ask a serious question and this dumb **** is the reply. On EVERY SINGLE thread questioning something!


----------



## marquardbill (Nov 2, 2021)

Let's settle this once and for all...









Gobies😂








Sculpins😂😂








Smallmouth bass😂😂😂


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Joke aside 

So It was an invasive Round Goby?

Was I supposed to kill it, I didn't, but for future reference?

Again, I really only fish inland lakes(death to all White Perch, surprisingly tasty though), and the river near my house which is near Solon, but I do go up north lately for Steelhead which is where I caught that but it was still miles off Erie.... I don't really know the rules and regulations of Lake Erie with regards to invasive species of what needs to be killed on catch. Tried looking around but the info I find is so differing.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I love the “black crappie” answer. It’s like a race to see who wins the Smart Ars award. I roll my eyes and laugh at the same time.


----------



## marquardbill (Nov 2, 2021)

I hope I win that race 😅.
But on the serious side, I like to make people smile in this chaotic world. As for the goby destruction, when I fished for perch I would catch gobies and let them go because there are so many of them in the lake that the few I would catch wouldn't even make a dent in the population.
Also, I wonder if the walleyes eat them. I chase walleyes all summer and have never found one in one of their stomachs.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes walleye eat them! I use them when drifting, I clip the tail a bit and throw them on a jig head and just bounce them on the bottom. You will get big perch , smallies , walleye and cats but you will get a lot of sheepshead also. The sheepshead love them the most I think.


----------

